# Food Shopping Online



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

.....

Just waiting for my 1st online shop from Asda ro turn up ...just wondered how many people do this now ....ive tried it as 

1) hopefully i will spend less

2) trying to remember what i need while 2 toddlers 'trying' to climb out of trolley ..isn't very sucessful ....

Anyone else does it  ??...ive previously ordered from Abel & Cole for a few thing ...that was great ...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

I order from Asda every week.  It's brilliant for me as I plan our food every week and just get what we need. Plus a few extras    I think we have def saved money as prob spending the same now as we did when it was just the 2 of us.  

Also it means I don't have to waste 2 hours of my day getting 2 kids in and out of the car and trolley and Meg whining cos she wants every toy or clothes she sees    Then I don't have to fit it in the car over my 2 buggies, and then get it all out the other end!!!!!!

As you can see I'm a fan


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I use Asda too, but hate ordering fruit or veg as its goes off the next day!! x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've used both Asda & Tesco - both are good in the same ways but bad in different ways. Both are pretty efficient & save so much stress & hassle in the store - I had to go yesterday which was horrendous with N!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I've done tesco home shopping ever since DD2 arrived - I just cant face it with 2 of them....

Its been brill, if ever there is a missing/squashed item they refund it straight away, they bring everything into the kitchen for me - and I do spend less cos I dont impulse purchase as much.

Never been late, its been a lifesaver for me!

R
x


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi

I have been laid up with a dislocated knee and been doing Asda online shopping while I have been off work and it has been great, they deliver on time, straight into the kitchen, no hassle at all, and if they ever have to replace an item with one they dont have in stock they give you the better replacement at the same cost, and if you dont want to accept it they refund it, they will also refund any damaged goods aswell.  

It definitely saved us money as there is much less temptation for impulse buys and looking at stuff you don't really need like clothes/shoes/magazines/sweets/choc.... the list could go on!!!!

FW


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to do tesco and never had any problems.  Just needed to be aware re possible substitutes (I know someone who was sent size 4 nappies as a substitute for size 3s from Sainsburys) and watching weights you enter of fruit and veg....!

I will be going back to online shopping soon as cant see how I am going to do it otherwise....hoping to have a standard list eventually so I can just reorder without a lot of hassle too!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to get Tesco deliveries but have stopped since DD arrived and don't know why?   Think it is because I like to browse stuff and read labels, compare etc now that I have to buy unfamiliar things. But am going to go back to getting it delivered I think as sooooo much more convenient and as Staly says they are usually really good with refunds etc just on your word. My one reservation is that I always seemed to spend _more_ that way. Not sure how that happens but perhaps to do with getting things delivered in bulk like water, squash pet food etc as I don't have to carry it.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I love internet shopping too - I definitely spend less and eat more healthily.  I wasn't too impressed with Asda as used them twice and both times we got awful substitutions and wine spilt all over the shopping!!!

I also tried Ocado as they give you 15 % off your first shop which makes it pretty much Asda prices (its normally M & S prices).  Then they send you so many vouchers, £10 here and 15% there that you get the same kind of discount again and again!!!  Their food is to die for!!!


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

We've done Ocado since I hurt my foot. They are great as they do price match with Tesco and are happy bringing the stuff upstairs into the kitchen even though I can walk now.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We will be starting to do this when the twins arrive, do the main bulk shopping online at Asda and then for little things we forget dh will pop out for them.


----------

